# OLIVER LAWSON HAS LAUNCHED HIS BIG BETTOR VIP CLUB



## OLReport (Mar 9, 2019)

IT'S OFFICIAL... OLIVER LAWSON HAS LAUNCHED HIS BIG BETTOR VIP CLUB... FIRST 100 PLAYS FREE OF CHARGE.

Tottenham (ENG-P) vs Southampton (ENG-P)
Tottenham (ENG-P) 1.86 for $1,160 to win $1,000

Moreirense (POR) vs Maritimo (POR)
OVER 2 1.85 for $1,180 to win $1,000

Lyon (FRA-1) vs Strasbourg (FRA-1)
Lyon (FRA-1) 1.88 for $1,130 to win $1,000

Reims (FRA-1) vs Dijon (FRA-1)
OVER 2 1.86 for $1,160 to win $1,000

AC Milan (ITA-A) vs Chievo (ITA-A)
AC Milan (ITA-A) 1.71 for $1,410 to win $1,000

Sporting Lisboa (POR) vs Boavista (POR)
Sporting Lisboa (POR) 1.70 for $1,420 to win $1,000

TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 10, 2019)

DAY 1... 3-2-1, 60%, +$710

DAY 2...

Torino (ITA-A) vs Frosinone (ITA-A)
OVER 2 1.77 for $1,300 to win $1,000

Angers (FRA-1) vs Montpellier (FRA-1)
OVER 2 1.88 for $1,140 to win $1,000

Guingamp (FRA-1) vs Toulouse (FRA-1)
OVER 2 1.88 for $1,130 to win $1,000

Napoli (ITA-A) vs Sassuolo (ITA-A)
Napoli (ITA-A) -1 2.02 for $1,000 to win $1,020

Real Sociedad (ESP-P) vs Sevilla (ESP-P)
Sevilla (ESP-P) 1.70 for $1,430 to win $1,000

Real Madrid (ESP-P) vs Valladolid (ESP-P)
Real Madrid (ESP-P) -1 2.03 for $1,000 to win $1,030

TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 11, 2019)

DAY 1... 3-2-1, 60%, +$710
DAY 2... 4-2-0, 67%, +$1,900

TOTAL... 7-4-1, 64%, +$2,610

DAY 3...

Orenburg (RUS-P) vs Krasnodar (RUS-P)
Krasnodar (RUS-P) -1 1.90 for $1,110 to win $1,000

Empoli (ITA-A) vs AS Roma (ITA-A)
AS Roma (ITA-A) -1 1.85 for $1,170 to win $1,000

Velez Sarsfield (ARG) vs Argentinos Juniors (ARG)
OVER 2 1.83 for $1,200 to win $1,000

Banfield (ARG) vs Defensa y Justicia (ARG)
OVER 2 1.87 for $1,150 to win $1,000

Questions? Contact us at bbvipclub@pm.me

TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 11, 2019)

DAY 1... 3-2-1, 60%, +$710
DAY 2... 4-2-0, 67%, +$1,900
DAY 3... PENDING

TOTAL... 7-4-1, 64%, +$2,610

DAY 4...

Luton Town (ENG-1) vs Bradford (ENG-1)
Luton Town (ENG-1) 1.80 for $1,250 to win $1,000

Fleetwood Town (ENG-1) vs Coventry (ENG-1)
OVER 2 1.69 for $1,450 to win $1,000

Atletico Madrid (UCL) vs Juventus (UCL)
Juventus (UCL) 1.74 for $1,360 to win $1,000

Leeds (ENG-Cham) vs Reading (ENG-Cham)
Leeds (ENG-Cham) 1.72 for $1,380 to win $1,000

Questions? Contact us at bbvipclub@pm.me

TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 12, 2019)

DAY 1... 3-2-1, 60%, +$710
DAY 2... 4-2-0, 67%, +$1,900
DAY 3... 1-1-2, 50%, -$200
DAY 4... 4-0-0, 100%, +4,000

TOTAL... 12-5-3, 71%, +$6,410

DAY 5...

Honved (HUN-Cup) vs Budaorsi (HUN-Cup)
Honved (HUN-Cup) 1.93 for $1,080 to win $1,000

MOL Vidi FC (HUN-Cup) vs Ferencvaros (HUN-Cup)
Ferencvaros (HUN-Cup) 1.75 for $1,330 to win $1,000

Liverpool (UCL) vs Bayern Munchen (UCL)
Liverpool (UCL) +0.5 1.78 for $1,280 to win $1,000

Deportivo Lara (Copa-Liber) vs Cruzeiro MG (Copa-Liber)
Cruzeiro MG (Copa-Liber) -1.75 1.73 for $1,370 to win $1,000

DAY 6...

Valencia (UEFA Europa) vs Krasnodar (UEFA Europa)
Valencia (UEFA Europa) PK 1.73 for $1,370 to win $1,000

Dinamo Zagreb (UEFA Europa) vs Benfica (UEFA Europa)
Benfica (UEFA Europa) -1 1.76 for $1,320 to win $1,000

Sevilla (UEFA Europa) vs Slavia Prague (UEFA Europa)
Sevilla (UEFA Europa) 2.06 for $1,000 to win $1,060

Rennes (UEFA Europa) vs Arsenal (UEFA Europa)
Arsenal (UEFA Europa) -1.5 1.82 for $1,220 to win $1,000

Questions? Contact us at bbvipclub@pm.me

TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 13, 2019)

DAY 7 ALSO READY, NEXT UPDATE EARLY SATURDAY MORNING...

Toulouse (FRA-1) vs Nice (FRA-1)
OVER 2 1.83 for $1,210 to win $1,000

Freiburg (GER-1) vs Borussia Monchengladbach (GER-1)
Borussia Monchengladbach (GER-1) -1 1.98 for $1,020 to win $1,000

Fiorentina (ITA-A) vs Cagliari (ITA-A)
Fiorentina (ITA-A) PK 1.67 for $1,490 to win $1,000

UNAM Pumas (MEX) vs Puebla (MEX)
UNAM Pumas (MEX) +0.25 1.88 for $1,140 to win $1,000

Questions? Contact us at bbvipclub@pm.me






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 13, 2019)

DAY 5... 2-1-0, 67%, +$670

TOTAL... 14-6-3, 70%, +$7,080






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 15, 2019)

TOTAL... 15-7-5, 68%, +$7,080

SATURDAY

Alaves (ESP-P) vs Huesca (ESP-P)
OVER 2 1.75 for $1,000 to win $1,000

Sporting Braga (POR) vs Vitoria Setubal (POR)
Sporting Braga (POR) 1.76 for $1,320 to win $1,000

Montpellier (FRA-1) vs Lyon (FRA-1)
Lyon (FRA-1) -1 1.78 for $1,000 to win $1,000

Atletico Madrid (ESP-P) vs Athletic Bilbao (ESP-P)
Atletico Madrid (ESP-P) 2.28 for $1,000 to win $1,000

Borussia Dortmund (GER-1) vs Hertha Berlin (GER-1)
Borussia Dortmund (GER-1) 1.92 for $1,000 to win $1,000

St. Etienne (FRA-1) vs Caen (FRA-1)
OVER 2 1.79 for $1,000 to win $1,000

Bologna (ITA-A) vs Torino (ITA-A)
OVER 2 1.82 for $1,000 to win $1,000

Girona (ESP-P) vs Leganes (ESP-P)
OVER 2 1.85 for $1,000 to win $1,000

SUNDAY

Chelsea (ENG-P) vs Everton (ENG-P)
Chelsea (ENG-P) 1.95 for $1,050 to win $1,000

Getafe (ESP-P) vs Valencia (ESP-P)
OVER 2 1.85 for $1,170 to win $1,000

Barcelona (ESP-P) vs Betis (ESP-P)
Barcelona (ESP-P) -1 1.71 for $1,400 to win $1,000

Boca Juniors (ARG) vs San Martin de Tucuman (ARG)
Boca Juniors (ARG) 1.69 for $1,450 to win $1,000






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 15, 2019)

SATURDAY WAGER SIZE CORRECTION, EVERYTHING SHOWING $1,000 ABOVE WHICH IS NOT CORRECT, BELOW ARE THE CORRECT AMOUNTS.

Alaves (ESP-P) vs Huesca (ESP-P)
OVER 2 1.75 for $1,330 to win $1,000

Sporting Braga (POR) vs Vitoria Setubal (POR)
Sporting Braga (POR) 1.76 for $1,320 to win $1,000

Montpellier (FRA-1) vs Lyon (FRA-1)
Lyon (FRA-1) -1 1.78 for $1,280 to win $1,000

Atletico Madrid (ESP-P) vs Athletic Bilbao (ESP-P)
Atletico Madrid (ESP-P) 2.28 for $1,000 to win $1,280

Borussia Dortmund (GER-1) vs Hertha Berlin (GER-1)
Borussia Dortmund (GER-1) 1.92 for $1,090 to win $1,000

St. Etienne (FRA-1) vs Caen (FRA-1)
OVER 2 1.79 for $1,270 to win $1,000

Bologna (ITA-A) vs Torino (ITA-A)
OVER 2 1.82 for $1,220 to win $1,000

Girona (ESP-P) vs Leganes (ESP-P)
OVER 2 1.85 for $1,170 to win $1,000


----------



## OLReport (Mar 16, 2019)

Finished off the week with a 0-3-1 day (it happens), overall not an impressive week going 15-10, 60%, +$3,430, but still profitable.

Two more weeks of picks free of charge still to come, we look forward to showing you profits week after week after week, enjoy!

Week 1... 15-10, 60%, +$3,430






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 16, 2019)

GAME MOVED TO SUNDAY

Still a play, now at...

Montpellier (FRA-1) vs Lyon (FRA-1)
Lyon (FRA-1) -1 1.72 for $1,380 to win $1,000


----------



## Beto (Mar 16, 2019)

Everyone can give Picks like that ....$ 1000++  
Show your tickets bet stakes.....!


----------



## OLReport (Mar 16, 2019)

Beto said:


> Everyone can give Picks like that ....$ 1000++
> Show your tickets bet stakes.....!



What does how much A, B or C bet has to do with our win rate, ROI, etc? It makes no difference if you are betting 100, 1,000 or 10,000, the win rate and ROI will always be the same.


----------



## Beto (Mar 16, 2019)

Then...dont write 1000 Euro but 1 Unit


----------



## OLReport (Mar 16, 2019)

Are you joking?! We call it whatever we want, who are you to say what we call it?! If we call it $1,000 it is for a reason, which will be explained at a later date. Now stop wasting our time because we guarantee we aren't here wasting anyone's time either.


----------



## OLReport (Mar 16, 2019)

WEEK 1... 15-10, 60%, +$3,430

WEEK 2 - DAY 1...  5-1, 83%, +$4,000

OVERALL... 20-11, 65%, +$7,430






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## Beto (Mar 16, 2019)

That's called Bettors ..!!! is my last post here. I stop to realize real bets to kinds.


----------



## Beto (Mar 16, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 895
> 
> 
> That's called Bettors ..!!! is my last post here. I stop to realize real bets to kinds.


----------



## Beto (Mar 16, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 896


----------



## Beto (Mar 16, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 897


----------



## OLReport (Mar 16, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 898



You mean this buddy?! We don't play games!! Stop wasting our time, we are done replying to you!!


----------



## OLReport (Mar 16, 2019)

Beto said:


> View attachment 898



And here is my son's account. 

If I showed you my partner's multi million accounts on Betfair you would fall off your chair. 

You knocked on the wrong door buddy, move on!!


----------



## OLReport (Mar 17, 2019)

3/18/19 2:00PM Hallescher (GER-3) vs Hansa Rostock (GER-3)
OVER 2 1.88  for $1,140 to win $1,000

3/18/19 3:30PM Greuther Furth (GER-2) vs Jahn Regensburg (GER-2)
Jahn Regensburg (GER-2) 1.74 for $1,350 to win $1,000

3/18/19 3:45PM Lens (FRA-2) vs Gazelec Ajaccio (FRA-2)
OVER 2 1.75 for $1,330 to win $1,000

3/18/19 4:00PM Malaga (ESP-2) vs Numancia (ESP-2)
OVER 2 2.18 for $1,000 to win $1,180

3/18/19 6:00PM Godoy Cruz (ARG) vs Banfield (ARG)
OVER 2 1.76 for $1,310 to win $1,000

3/18/19 8:10PM Estudiantes LP (ARG) vs Huracan (ARG)
OVER 2 1.88 for $1,130 to win $1,000






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 18, 2019)

WEEK 1... 15-10, 60%, +$3,430

WEEK 2 - DAY 1... 5-1, +$4,000
WEEK 2 - DAY 2... 2-2, -$220

WEEK 2 - TOTAL... 7-3, +$3,780

OVERALL... 22-13, 63%, +$7,210






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 19, 2019)

3:45PM Ross County (SCO-Cham) vs Dundee Utd (SCO-Cham)
Dundee Utd (SCO-Cham) PK 1.80 for $1,250 to win $1,000

5:10PM Gimnasia Mendoza (ARG-Copa) vs Aldosivi (ARG-Copa)
Aldosivi (ARG-Copa) 2.18 for $1,000 to win $1,180

6:15PM Mushuc Runa (Copa-Sud) vs Union Espanola (Copa-Sud)
OVER 2 1.68 for $1,460 to win $1,000

8:30PM Colon Santa Fe (Copa-Sud) vs Deportivo Municipal (Copa-Sud)
Deportivo Municipal (Copa-Sud) +0.5 1.73 for $1,370 to win $1,000

3/20/19 5:00AM Romania U19 (UEFA-Cham) vs Ireland U19 (UEFA-Cham)
Ireland U19 (UEFA-Cham) 2.34 for $1,000 to win $1,340

3/20/19 10:00AM Belgium U19 (UEFA-Cham) vs Italy U19 (UEFA-Cham)
Italy U19 (UEFA-Cham) 2.24 for $1,000 to win $1,240

3/20/19 10:30AM Croatia U19 (UEFA-Cham) vs Germany U19 (UEFA-Cham)
Germany U19 (UEFA-Cham) 2.22 for $1,000 to win $1,220

3/20/19 12:00PM Israel U19 (UEFA-Cham) vs Switzerland U19 (UEFA-Cham)
Switzerland U19 (UEFA-Cham) 2.31 for $1,000 to win $1,310

3/21/19 11:00AM Scotland (UEFA EURO) vs Kazakhstan (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.83 for $1,210 to win $1,000

3/21/19 11:00AM Scotland (UEFA EURO) vs Kazakhstan (UEFA EURO)
Scotland (UEFA EURO) 1.89 for $1,120 to win $1,000

3/21/19 3:45PM Latvia (UEFA EURO) vs Macedonia (UEFA EURO)
Macedonia (UEFA EURO) -1 1.71 for $1,410 to win $1,000

3/21/19 3:45PM Slovenia (UEFA EURO) vs Israel (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.80 for $1,250 to win $1,000

3/21/19 3:45PM Estonia (UEFA EURO) vs Northern Ireland (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.94 for $1,060 to win $1,000

3/21/19 3:45PM Estonia (UEFA EURO) vs Northern Ireland (UEFA EURO)
Northern Ireland (UEFA EURO) -1 1.93 for $1,080 to win $1,000

3/22/19 1:00PM Montenegro (UEFA EURO) vs Bulgaria (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.82 for $1,220 to win $1,000

3/22/19 1:00PM Montenegro (UEFA EURO) vs Bulgaria (UEFA EURO)
Montenegro (UEFA EURO) +0.5 1.72 for $1,390 to win $1,000

3/22/19 3:45PM Ukraine (UEFA EURO) vs Portugal (UEFA EURO)
Portugal (UEFA EURO) -1 1.75 for $1,340 to win $1,000

3/22/19 3:45PM Turkey (UEFA EURO) vs Albania (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.87 for $1,150 to win $1,000

3/22/19 3:45PM Turkey (UEFA EURO) vs Albania (UEFA EURO)
Turkey (UEFA EURO) 2.27 for $1,000 to win $1,270

3/22/19 3:45PM Iceland (UEFA EURO) vs Andorra (UEFA EURO)
Andorra (UEFA EURO) +2 1.68 for $1,470 to win $1,000

3/22/19 3:45PM Lithuania (UEFA EURO) vs Luxembourg (UEFA EURO)
Luxembourg (UEFA EURO) PK 1.73 for $1,370 to win $1,000

3/23/19 10:00AM Switzerland (UEFA EURO) vs Georgia (UEFA EURO)
Switzerland (UEFA EURO) -1 2.11 for $1,000 to win $1,110

3/23/19 10:00AM Switzerland (UEFA EURO) vs Georgia (UEFA EURO)
UNDER 2.5 1.68 for $1,460 to win $1,000

3/23/19 1:00PM Romania (UEFA EURO) vs Sweden (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.86 for $1,160 to win $1,000

3/23/19 3:45PM Finland (UEFA EURO) vs Italy (UEFA EURO)
UNDER 2.5 1.72 for $1,380 to win $1,000






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 23, 2019)

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
TOTAL ...  +$8,400

KEY TO LONG TERM SUCCESS IS VOLATILITY. OUR GOAL IS TO OFFER MEMBERS PROFITABLE WEEKS, WEEK AFTER WEEK WHILE REDUCING THE RISK. IN 2018 WE SHOWED A PROFIT IN 50 OF 52 WEEKS, IN 2019 WE HAVE NOT HAD A LOSING WEEK. 

MANY OF YOU MAY THINK THE ABOVE RESULTS ARE NOTHING SPECIAL, BUT DO THE MATH AND SEE FOR YOURSELF HOW PROFITABLE YOU WOULD BE OVER THE YEAR WITH THE ABOVE RESULTS. LET'S DO THE MATH TOGETHER. $8,400 DIVIDED BY 2 WEEKS MULTIPLIED BY 52 WEEKS IN A YEAR GIVES US A PROFIT OF $218,400, NOW IS THAT NOT A DECENT INCOME?

WE OFFER MEMBERS THE OPPORTUNITY TO WAGER $1,000 PER GAME (OR TO WIN $1,000 ON FAVORITES) WITH CONFIDENCE BECAUSE THEY KNOW THAT ALMOST ALWAYS THEY WILL COME OUT ON TOP AT THE END OF THE WEEK, THAT IS WHAT MAKES US DIFFERENT, WE AVOID THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE BASED ON WEEKLY RESULTS.

HERE ARE THE WEEKEND PLAYS THAT KICK OFF WEEK 3 WHICH IS THE LAST WEEK OF THE FREE TRIAL, ENJOY!

3/23/19 10:00AM Switzerland (UEFA EURO) vs Georgia (UEFA EURO)
Switzerland (UEFA EURO) -1 2.11 for $1,000 to win $1,110

3/23/19 10:00AM Switzerland (UEFA EURO) vs Georgia (UEFA EURO)
UNDER 2.5 1.68 for $1,460 to win $1,000

3/23/19 1:00PM Romania (UEFA EURO) vs Sweden (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.86 for $1,160 to win $1,000

3/23/19 3:45PM Finland (UEFA EURO) vs Italy (UEFA EURO)
UNDER 2.5 1.72 for $1,380 to win $1,000

3/23/19 1:00PM Ireland (UEFA EURO) vs Gibraltar (UEFA EURO)
Gibraltar (UEFA EURO) +3.5 1.68 for $1,480 to win $1,000

3/23/19 1:00PM Ireland (UEFA EURO) vs Gibraltar (UEFA EURO)
OVER 4 2.19 for $1,000 to win $1,190

3/24/19 10:00AM Slovakia (UEFA EURO) vs Wales (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.89 for $1,120 to win $1,000

3/24/19 1:00PM Austria (UEFA EURO) vs Israel (UEFA EURO)
Austria (UEFA EURO) PK 1.68 for $1,480 to win $1,000

3/24/19 1:00PM Scotland (UEFA EURO) vs San Marino (UEFA EURO)
San Marino (UEFA EURO) +3.5 1.84 for $1,190 to win $1,000

3/24/19 1:00PM Scotland (UEFA EURO) vs San Marino (UEFA EURO)
OVER 4 1.90 for $1,110 to win $1,000

3/24/19 3:45PM Germany (UEFA EURO) vs Netherlands (UEFA EURO)
Germany (UEFA EURO) PK 2.06 for $1,000 to win $1,060

3/24/19 3:45PM Latvia (UEFA EURO) vs Poland (UEFA EURO)
Latvia (UEFA EURO) +2.5 1.99 for $1,010 to win $1,000

3/24/19 3:45PM Latvia (UEFA EURO) vs Poland (UEFA EURO)
OVER 3 1.67 for $1,490 to win $1,000

3/24/19 3:45PM Belgium (UEFA EURO) vs Cyprus (UEFA EURO)
Belgium (UEFA EURO) -2 for $1,150 to win $1,000






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 24, 2019)

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
WEEK 3... +$4,110 (after 1 of 7 days)
TOTAL... +$12,510

3/25/19 1:00PM Moldova (UEFA EURO) vs Turkey (UEFA EURO)
Turkey (UEFA EURO) -2 1.92 for $1,090 to win $1,000

3/25/19 3:45PM England (UEFA EURO) vs Montenegro (UEFA EURO)
England (UEFA EURO) -1 1.68 for $1,480 to win $1,000

3/25/19 3:45PM Bulgaria (UEFA EURO) vs Kosovo (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.89 for $1,120 to win $1,000

3/25/19 3:45PM Iceland (UEFA EURO) vs France (UEFA EURO)
France (UEFA EURO) -2 1.94 for $1,060 to win $1,000

3/25/19 3:45PM Albania (UEFA EURO) vs Andorra (UEFA EURO)
Albania (UEFA EURO) -1 1.71 for $1,410 to win $1,000

3/25/19 3:45PM Albania (UEFA EURO) vs Andorra (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.83 for $1,210 to win $1,000






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 25, 2019)

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
WEEK 3... +$1,970 (after 2 of 7 days)
TOTAL... +$10,370

3/26/19 1:00PM Finland (UEFA EURO) vs Armenia (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.80 for $1,250 to win $1,000

3/26/19 3:45PM Sweden (UEFA EURO) vs Norway (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.79 for $1,260 to win $1,000

3/26/19 3:45PM Denmark (UEFA EURO) vs Switzerland (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.81 for $1,230 to win $1,000

3/26/19 3:45PM Greece (UEFA EURO) vs Bosnia-Herzegovina (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.77 for $1,300 to win $1,000

3/26/19 3:45PM Georgia (UEFA EURO) vs Ireland (UEFA EURO)
OVER 2 1.78 for $1,280 to win $1,000

3/26/19 3:45PM Spain (UEFA EURO) vs Malta (UEFA EURO)
Spain (UEFA EURO) -3.5 1.81 for $1,230 to win $1,000

3/26/19 3:45PM Spain (UEFA EURO) vs Malta (UEFA EURO)
OVER 4 1.89 for $1,120 to win $1,000






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 26, 2019)

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
WEEK 3... +$6,340 (after 4 of 7 days)
TOTAL... +$14,740

3/27/19 3:45PM St. Mirren (SCO-P) vs St. Johnstone (SCO-P)
OVER 2 1.79 for $1,270 to $1,000

3/27/19 8:30PM Deportivo Lara (Copa-Liber) vs Cruzeiro MG (Copa-Liber)
Cruzeiro MG (Copa-Liber) -2 1.83 for $1,210 to $1,000

3/29/19 3:30PM Cagliari (ITA-A) vs Chievo (ITA-A)
OVER 2 1.77 for $1,300 to $1,000

3/29/19 3:30PM Cagliari (ITA-A) vs Chievo (ITA-A)
Cagliari (ITA-A) PK 1.95 for $1,050 to $1,000

3/29/19 4:00PM Athletic Bilbao (ESP-P) vs Girona (ESP-P)
OVER 2 1.91 for $1,100 to $1,000

3/29/19 4:00PM Athletic Bilbao (ESP-P) vs Girona (ESP-P)
Athletic Bilbao (ESP-P) PK 2.00 for $1,000 to $1,000






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 27, 2019)

THANK YOU FOR FOLLOWING OUR FREE TRIAL!

As the free trial ends Friday, here are a couple things everyone should know, please read carefully and understand how we do business. Our conditions aren't flexible, either you accept them or you don't, please don't waste our time because we guarantee we won't waste yours. In 2018 we showed a profit in 50 of 52 weeks, in 2019 we haven't had a losing week, plain and simple, we make money week after week after week.

VERIFIED RESULTS





						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				




PAST RESULTS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110845538726014976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110845179936821248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110845065361018880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110844856342073349
Price to join our service is $1,000 for 4 weeks, no whining and crying that we are expensive. We aren't expensive, if you consider us expensive just admit you are underfunded, $1,000 fee in exchange for a +$20,000 profit in no way can ever be considered expensive. If you are underfunded it's not our fault, so don't hate us because of your life issues, instead work towards being properly funded and then contact us at bbvipclub@pm.me.

Our week runs from Saturday to Friday, you can't join in the middle of a week, therefore payment can be made any day of the week however your membership will only start on a Saturday. Payment can be made by PayPal, Neteller or Skrill to bbvipclub@pm.me. Membership is limited to 100 online members available on a first come, first serve basis.

We will not reply to questions or comments posted in the forum as we will only be visiting the forum once weekly after the free trial to update forum memebers of our weekly performance, hate messages will just be ignored completely both on the forum or by email. If you wish to contact us you may do so by emailing us at bbvipclub@pm.me.

If you are serious about making +$200,000 yearly we are the service for you, all you have to do is make your payment by Friday and you are ready to go.






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## Beto (Mar 27, 2019)

Xaxaxa, very funny !


----------



## OLReport (Mar 28, 2019)

Week 4 weekend plays will be released soon, therefore if you plan on joining for week 4 please do so as soon as possible so you may have access to the weekend plays as soon as they are released and not affected by line moves.

If you will not be joining we want to wish you the best of luck, hope you enjoyed the free trial.






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Mar 30, 2019)

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
WEEK 3... +$9,070
TOTAL... +$17,470

WEEK 4 STARTS TOMORROW (SATURDAY), SO THIS IS THE LAST CALL FOR ANYONE THAT STILL WISHES TO JOIN US THIS WEEK.






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Apr 2, 2019)

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
WEEK 3... +$9,070
WEEK 4... +$5,170 (after 3 days)

TOTAL... +$22,640

If you will be joining our club as of Week 5 you may send your $1,000 USD payment for 4 Weeks of service by PayPal, Neteller or Skrill to bbvipclub@pm.me by Friday.

Free Pick: AC Milan -1 (1.81)






						BBVIPCLUB - Pick Monitor Profile
					

-




					www.pickmonitor.com
				



TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Apr 6, 2019)

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
WEEK 3... +$9,070
WEEK 4... +$5,110

TOTAL... +$22,580


LAST CALL FOR WEEK 5

If you will be joining our club as of Week 5 you may send your $1,000 USD payment for 4 Weeks of service by PayPal, Neteller or Skrill to bbvipclub@pm.me by Friday.


Free Pick: Arsenal PK (1.71)


https://www.pickmonitor.com/user/BBVIPCLUB
TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------



## OLReport (Apr 8, 2019)

BIG BETTOR VIP CLUB

THANK YOU FOR VISITING OUR THREAD!

VERIFIED RESULTS 

WEEK 1... +$3,430
WEEK 2... +$4,970
WEEK 3... +$9,070
WEEK 4... +$5,110
WEEK 5... +$1,810 (after 3 days)

TOTAL... +$24,390

If you are thinking of joining us as of Week 6 now is the time to start taking care of your payment.

Here are a couple things everyone should know, please read carefully and understand how we do business. Our conditions aren't flexible, either you accept them or you don't, please don't waste our time because we guarantee we won't waste yours. In 2018 we showed a profit in 50 of 52 weeks, in 2019 we haven't had a losing week, plain and simple, we make money week after week after week.

VERIFIED RESULTS

https://www.pickmonitor.com/user/BBVIPCLUB

PAST RESULTS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110845538726014976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110845179936821248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110845065361018880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110844856342073349
Price to join our service is $1,000 for 4 weeks, no whining and crying that we are expensive. We aren't expensive, if you consider us expensive just admit you are underfunded, $1,000 fee in exchange for a +$20,000 profit in no way can ever be considered expensive. If you are underfunded it's not our fault, so don't hate us because of your life issues, instead work towards being properly funded and then contact us at bbvipclub@pm.me.

Our week runs from Saturday to Friday, you can't join in the middle of a week, therefore payment can be made any day of the week however your membership will only start on a Saturday. Payment can be made by PayPal, Neteller or Skrill to bbvipclub@pm.me. Membership is limited to 100 online members available on a first come, first serve basis.

Hate messages will just be ignored completely both on the forum or by email. If you wish to contact us you may do so by emailing us at bbvipclub@pm.me.

If you are serious about making +$200,000 yearly we are the service for you.

https://www.pickmonitor.com/user/BBVIPCLUB
TWITTER @BBVIPCLUB
INSTAGRAM @bbvipclub


----------

